# Extension Safari



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2006)

Bjr,

Je suis un utilisateur de Firefox, mais j'ai l'impression que Safari est plus véloce (illusion ?)

Mais pour l'adopter il faudrait que je trouve l'équivalent des extensions de FF qui débarasse les pages web des pub. Flashblock, adblock, l'option "bloquer les images provenant de..."

Je parcours le web, mais en vain, d'où de topic.

Bye


----------



## da capo (9 Juin 2006)

lakota a dit:
			
		

> Je parcours le web, mais en vain, d'où de topic.


Ben voyons ???
Tu tapes Safari plugins dans google et le premier lien te donne ça : http://pimpmysafari.com/


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2006)

et en tapant 

"extensions pour safari" 
ou 
"extensions de safari"
ou
safari + extensions

ça ne donne rien

ça te suffit ?


----------



## da capo (9 Juin 2006)

google parle anglais en première langue...
la vie est dure, hein ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juin 2006)

Ce n'est pas une impression : Safari est plus véloce que Firefox.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Juin 2006)

lakota a dit:
			
		

> Je parcours le web, mais en vain, d'où de topic.
> 
> Bye


et la recherche dans macg?

Ca te donnerait entre autres, parmi des dizaines de trucs et combines 
une combine sans extension et  multinavigateurs 
ca
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=135820

ps firefox sur Mac n'est pas encore à la hauteur / firefox pécé  ou par rapport à Safari
Et en passant il y a aussi plus véloce que Safari
( Shiira par exemple, une vraie bombe)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2006)

Feuille de style, j'avais jamais entendu parlé. Bon, j'ai copié le contenu dans textedit "content.ccs" que j'ai enregistré dans un répertoire. Quand je vais dans les pref de safari/avancé/feuille de style et que j'essaye de selectionner mon .ccs que j'ai pris soin de convertir au format .txt, le dit fichier est innactif, donc non sélectionn able


----------



## pascalformac (10 Juin 2006)

tu ne dois pas faire comme ca car un texte n'est pas une feuille de style
seuls les fichiers en css sont des feuilles de style

Et je le donne tout fait  ce fichier
rien à faire ou presque 

tu dois faire la manip que j'ai indiquée
c'est à dire demander au navigateur de prendre en contre cette feuille de style là
( et ca doit etre ce fichier  précis , celui  en extension css tel que tu l'as downloadé , ne rien changer)
et c'est tout


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2006)

Ca marche, merci

Mais... le résultat n'est pas fameux. Les banières de pub (animations flash) sont toujours là


----------

